# Bulletstorm - Origin Produktauswahl - Welche Version muss ich wählen damit es uncut ist?



## Chemenu (26. Juli 2015)

*[Gelöst] Bulletstorm - Origin Produktauswahl - Welche Version muss ich wählen damit es uncut ist?*

Hab einen UK Key für Bulletstorm gekauft und möchte diesen nun bei Origin aktivieren. Und zwar so dass ich das Spiel dann auch ungekürzt und mit Originalton (Englisch) genießen kann. 
Nun stellt mich Origin vor folgende Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Internet finden sich dazu verschiedene Aussagen, z.B.:

Produkt bei Origin auswählen!? (uncut, MMOGA, bulletstorm)
Klappt der Uncut-Key von Bulletstorm auch in Deutschland? (MMOGA)

Also kann ich davon ausgehen dass der mittlere Key die ungekürzte EU Version aktiviert? 
Oder ist es sowieso egal weil der englische Key von Origin nicht in eine deutsche Version "umgeandelt" wird?
Ich bin mir da halt nicht sicher wie EA das handhabt, weil das Spiel im Origin Store auch nicht als "Low Violence" Version ausgewiesen wird. 

Danke und Grüße,

Chem


# Edit
Hat sich erledigt. Hab noch einen Hinweis im Steam Forum gefunden und dann die multilinguale Version gewählt, also die zweite.
Es ist uncut und läuft nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit dem GfWL Client.

 Ausgerechnet heute sind natürlich die XBox Live Online Dienste teilweise gestört (kein Login möglich) und dann muss der GfWL Client auch noch 2 Updates installieren.
Natürlich muss man dazu jedes mal das Spiel neu starten...


----------

